# windows cannot be installed to Disk 0 Partition 1



## shannena (Sep 19, 2015)

attempting to instal windows 7 on my ASUS X501A laptop via Bootable USB and it all goes well up until this error message loads.

*"windows cannot be installed to this disk. setup does not support configuration of or installation to disks connected through a USB or IEEE 1394 port.*

I am not sure what to do now, all other advanced drive options are not working... like to add a new, extend, format etc


Any advice or suggestions will be highly appreciated


----------



## shannena (Sep 19, 2015)

*command prompt to create disk partitions?*

I'm trying to install windows 7-64 bit to my ASUS X501A via a bootable USB.

It all goes well and the error message pops up

"windows cannot be installed to Disk 0 Partitin 1. "

Details..

"Windows cannot be installed to this disk. Setup does not support configuration of or installation to disks connected through a USB or IEEE 1394 port."

Advance disk options like to create a new partition.. do NOT work.

Is there a way I can create a disk partition via the command prompt before the windows installation?

Because my pc doesn't come on otherwise, so would this be alright?

Any advice and suggestions are apprecited. thanks


----------



## shannena (Sep 19, 2015)

*how to create partitions to laptop hard drive using command prompt*

need to create disk partition on laptop hard disk in order to run windows 7 install successfully via USB


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, see the thread here How can I install Windows 7 on asus x501a with usb flash - Microsoft Community Please read through it all first.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the message you are seeing is that you are trying to install Windows to a USB drive. If that is the only drive found on the computer, that would mean your internal HDD has failed. 
Boot into *Setup* (Bios) on the Main page, it should show all of your drives. Does it list your HDD here? If not, then the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

